# Sinumerik 840D - Programme in VB oder VB.NET erstellen & einbinden



## Wolfsreich (18 März 2014)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich Beispiele finden kann, wie ein zusätzliches Programm für HMI-Advanced erstellt wird und was bei der Programmierung beachtet werden muss?
Meine Hardware spielt vorerst keine Rolle, ich will nur erfahren, wo man Beispiele bekommt.

Wenn ich alles richtig verstanden habe, so muss die erstellte Software mit der "Regie" kommunizieren ...


Grüße Wolfsreich


----------



## Peter Gedöns (18 März 2014)

Die Dokumentation mit Beispielen ist im HMI Programmierpaket enthalten.


----------



## bike (19 März 2014)

Wolfsreich schrieb:


> Hallo,  kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich Beispiele finden kann, wie ein zusätzliches Programm für HMI-Advanced erstellt wird und was bei der Programmierung beachtet werden muss? Meine Hardware spielt vorerst keine Rolle, ich will nur erfahren, wo man Beispiele bekommt.  Wenn ich alles richtig verstanden habe, so muss die erstellte Software mit drogramm starten oder sollen NCK Funktionen ausgeführt werden?      er "Regie" kommunizieren ...   Grüße Wolfsreich


     Hilfreich wäre es in solch einem Fall zu schreiben was du machen willst.    Möchtest du nur ein externes Programm starten oder sollen NCK Funktionen ausgeführt werden?      bike


----------



## Wolfsreich (19 März 2014)

Ich finde so viele HMI Programmierpakete, dass ich nicht weiß, welches überhaupt das Richtige ist ...

Es sollen NCK-Funktionen ausgeführt werden, sprich nicht einfach nur eine externe Anwendung gestartet werden.


----------



## Peter Gedöns (19 März 2014)

http://www.igfd.org/?q=HMI+Programmierpakete,

wie wärs mit dem ersten

da deine hardware ja keine rolle spielt musste halt selbst raus suchen was passt
z.b 

6FC5253-7BX20-5AG0


----------



## AlexTh (19 Juni 2014)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe ähnliches vor, meine Anwendung soll jedoch nur Fernwartungsdienste (TeamViewer/TightVNC/uvm.) ausführen. Momentan sind bei uns vorwiegend PCU50s mit Windows NT 4.0 im Einsatz.

Mein Problem ist, dass HMI Advanced immer wieder rummeckert, dass kein "InitComplete" von der jeweiligen Anwendung kommt. Den Aufruf des jeweiligen Programmes habe ich stets nur über die INI-Files gelöst, ohne Erfolg.

Mein Ziel war es nun ein Programm zu erstellen, das mit dem DDE-Server kommuniziert, so dass keine Fehler kommen und anschließend den jeweiligen Fernwartungsdienst startet.

Hat jemand hierfür eine Idee?

Ich hatte ja schon mal nachgefragt wegen einem Programmierpaket, diese liegen jedoch preislich weit über dem, was meine Firma bereit wäre dafür auszugeben...


----------



## Peter Gedöns (20 Juni 2014)

Um Teamviewer oder VNC Server zu starten erschließt sich mir nicht die Notwendigkeit mit dem DEE Server zu kommunizieren, 
möglicher weise benötigt uvm die Kommunikation aber die Anwendung kenn ich nicht.



AlexTh schrieb:


> Ich hatte ja schon mal nachgefragt wegen einem Programmierpaket, diese liegen jedoch preislich weit über dem, was meine Firma bereit wäre dafür auszugeben...




Wie soll man die Aussage verstehen? 
Dein Arbeitgeber möchte auf den Maschinen HMI Erweiterungen haben, aber das Programmierpaket um die zu erstellen ist zu teuer. 
Dann ziehst du los und versuchst das auf alternativen weg zu besorgen oder habe ich das falsch verstanden.


----------



## LowLevelMahn (20 Juni 2014)

um welche NC/HMI handelt es sich denn?


Wolfsreich spricht von einer "Regie" und AlexTh von "InitComplete" und "DDE"-Server also denke ich es geht um das alte HMI-Advanced und nicht das neuere HMI-Operate


@Wolfsreich




> Es sollen NCK-Funktionen ausgeführt werden, sprich nicht einfach nur eine externe Anwendung gestartet werden.



wie Bike schon gefragt hat - welche genau, was willst/sollst du machen?


@AlexTh


Du willst also einfach nur mit einem Softbutton irgendeine Software starten - oder? (warum der DDE-Bezug?)


----------

